# Unterschriftenliste bis 15.08.2012gegen das Bikeverbot hessischen Wäldern,Wichtig ?!



## Deleted 175627 (9. Juli 2012)

Unterschriftenliste bis *15.08.2012*gegen das Bikeverbot hessischen Wäldern,Wichtig ?!

  Da ich zur alten Generation gehöre und nicht bei Facebook angemeldet, hier meine Aktion


  Mach mit bei der Unterschriftenaktion! Lade Dir Unterschriftenlisten herunter und lege sie z.B.in  Bikeshops, Vereinen, Schulen, Fitnessstudios, Bikeverleih, Renn- oder Tourveranstaltungen aus.

*Unterschriftenliste bitte bis spätestens 15.08.2012 zurücksenden *

*Listen wurden in  Bikeläden Bielefeld von mir ausgelegt(Altstadt und am Parkhaus)*

  Privater Breich und Schulen abgegrast.
  Gruss
  georgre


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Juli 2012)

Oder jeder der unterzeichnet macht noch nen eigenen Thread dazu auf....... den guten Willen dazu in ehren, aber das wurde doch alles hinlänglich hier thematisiert. Und für die online Petition braucht man auch nicht bei Facebook angemeldet zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Oder jeder der unterzeichnet macht noch nen eigenen Thread dazu auf....... den guten Willen dazu in ehren, aber das wurde doch alles hinlänglich hier thematisiert. Und für die online Petition braucht man auch nicht bei Facebook angemeldet zu sein.



sorry,aber was ist hinlänglich thematisiert bei wichtigen Entscheidungen? 
        Es soll Menschen geben,die Facebook nicht berücksichtigen!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Juli 2012)

Hinlänglich thematisiert ist es dann, wenn bereits 2 (ZWEI) Threads alleine hier im OWL Forum aufgemacht wurden (und schon wieder zu). Schau einfach mal in die Thread - Übersicht!

Wie oft also noch???


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo George,

wie renner und chucki schon angesprochen haben gibt es bereits 2 Threads allein im OWL-Bereich! An sich müssten wir Mods im Forum weit über 30 Threads / Verweise etc löschen - einzelne Posts die überall darauf hinweisen mal ausgenommen! Aber da wir die Petition unterstützen und den Gesetzesentwurf verabscheuen dulden wir den ein oder anderen Thread. Ein dritter muss nun aber wirklich nicht sein.

Für die Teilnahme an der Petition muss man nur eine Email-Adresse und einen Internetanschluß haben, allerdings kein Facebookaccount. 
Es ist lobenswert das du dich so angagierst - allerdings hätte dir ein Blick in die OWL-Threadübersicht  die Arbeit erspaaren können.


Ich werde diesen Thread schließen. In ein paar Tagen wird er dann gelöscht. Falls du Fragen dazu hast, beantworte ich sie gerne per PN.


LG Jens


----------

